# The GB Foodstore



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

There is a UK food store in Cascais which I have just found on the internet and am sorry if it has been mentioned before on Expat.

I have had a look at their website and they carry a very large range of products.

All the products are listed in categories but no prices are given per item. 

If you place an order they will assemble it for you for your collection.

Well worth a look.

The website is Home - The G.B. Store

I have no connection with GB Foodstore.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Jerry I have shopped there and they have had a great range and variety of food. 
The store used to be in Estoril and last year moved to Cascais. Derek the owner has had a store for many years now I think they first opened in 1999.

Nearer to home now there is a new store (mini supermarket) opened in Caldas near the EDP roundabout.


----------



## mehereinportugal (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi - There is a great new mini market that has opened in Caldas, opposite the Indian Restaurant just up from the EDP roundabout and five minute walk from the Vivace Centre. They are stocking a great variety of food including frozen fish and well worth a visit. Have a great "old fashioned" sweets section as well.


----------

